# 60cm iwagumi



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

hi everybody

here is a newly set up tank , very classic style , it isn't finished yet , anyways here is a pic . i'm having some problems with the photography using a clear white background , plants dont show their real green colors ....i'll work on it for the final pictures


----------



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

oops i did the post twice....how can i erase it?
sorry


----------



## fishlover (Jan 2, 2007)

Joli!
Again, saw it on aquagora and love it.
j'attend la prochaine de ton 240 l
(translation: I'm waiting for the next scape in your 240 l)


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

I really like these really simple but complex Iwagumi planted tanks. This one is very well constructed good job.


----------

